# Rosco Crystal Gel for styrofoam



## BrianWolfe (Mar 29, 2011)

How many of you have used Rosco Crystal Gel to reinforce styrofoam. It looks like a very promising and interesting product and I am getting samples in. Please note that the sculpture and props we make have to last for years. Do you think this product will endure stagehand's and actor's abuse for years?

Thanks,


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't used CrystalGel but I have used Rosco FoamCoat to reinforce styrofoam when we make large props and set pieces. It is very durable. We have a dragon head that has been bashed around for almost a decade and it still looks good. CrystalGel is a clear coat so it would seem to be intended to cover things where you want the original finish to show through.


----------



## Van (Mar 29, 2011)

I have used Crystalgel, but would think it's very expensive for that type of application. If it's a long term finish on Beadfoam almost any insulation contractor can hook you up with a tintable lagging comppound. Most of them are latex or acrylic latex based and last an extremely long time, even when exposed to the elements. Don't get me wrong I think CrystalGel is a cool product bu at $60/gal it's way overpriced.


----------



## erichart (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with Van, I've used Crystal Gel for a bunch of applications and love it, but I would think it's far too expensive for reinforcing Styrofoam. I also can't imagine what advantages it would have over more economical coatings.


----------



## TheatrePros (Apr 9, 2011)

As an alternative I have used Jaxsan and done a fiberglass cloth and fiberglass resin over it...cost slightly more, but actors can walk on it when you are done.


----------

